# Total Futbol Academy 05’ DA Tryout Announcement



## ra2010 (Jun 7, 2018)

TFA 2005 DA TRYOUTS:
Tuesday: 8:30p
Wednesday: 8:30p
Thursday: 7p
To sign up contact us at: ADMIN@TOTALFUTBOLACADEMY.COM 
Limited spots available and filling up fast!


----------

